# Our trophy room



## DCopas (Jul 20, 2011)

Just wanted to post some pictures of mine and my dads trophy room. It represents lifetimes spent hunting, collecting and fishing.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

That's awesome! Thank's for sharing!


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Thats one heck of a Taxidermy bill. Great room thanks for posting....


----------



## glacier_dropsy (Mar 28, 2007)

First thought... awesome collection, amazing room. 

Second thought... dude, is that a shark on your ceiling?


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome room This must be PETA'S hell....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

That's great!!


----------



## DCopas (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comments! 

firecat, my dad is a taxidermist so that helps out on the bill quite a bit, lol

and glacier, yep that's a shark, or at least a fiberglass replica of one we caught off Myrtle Beach back in the 80s

Lots of good memories in that room with my dad and I


----------



## Danfc80 (Nov 16, 2011)

Now that's what I call a Man Cave!
My dad never hunted. You are a lucky guy.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

That sure is impressive.....2 life times for sure.....you guys must have been very busy, I can say I haven't seen something quit like it before ....my compliments and thanks for sharing


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Freakin awesome! Bet it's really cool in person.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Lots of memories displayed there! Awesome trophy room!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

that room is amazing! thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

That is quite a large display of two people's sports. But, does he fork out once a month for the maids for you, or who does the dusting?


----------



## DCopas (Jul 20, 2011)

Header said:


> That is quite a large display of two people's sports. But, does he fork out once a month for the maids for you, or who does the dusting?


We take care of it. It all actually stays pretty clean. I think the cedar helps out with that. We built the building ourselves. It was Dads lifelong dream to have a trophy room like this. It just took a lot of work over several years. It is his showroom for his taxidermy business, which he has been doing for around 45 years now.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks for sharing...very nice!


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

DCopas said:


> Lots of good memories in that room with my dad and I


in my opinion, that's better than any mount. kudos!!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

AWESOME trophy room............. I like the collection of arrowheads alot....... Were most of those arrowheads found or purchased.......... Thx for sharing pics.....


----------



## DCopas (Jul 20, 2011)

phishyone1 said:


> AWESOME trophy room............. I like the collection of arrowheads alot....... Were most of those arrowheads found or purchased.......... Thx for sharing pics.....


Almost all are personal finds of either me or my dad. The pottery and some of the slate pieces were traded for or bought.


----------

